# Brake Fluid



## Richard Carey (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi all, I need to change the brake fluid in my R33 GTR.
Can anyone advice which would be the best fluid to buy?

Cheers


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

DOT 4 or better Brake fluid.... 

Use the search button im sure there will be plenty of posts about the pro`s and con`s of each type.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

im guessing but isnt dot 5 more susceptable (sp?) to moisture but has a higher resistance to boiling?


----------



## Richard Carey (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi, thanks for the replys - I had a quick search but couldn't find a straight answer so I just thought I would double check before I change the fluid. 
(Brakes are probably quite important on a skyline!!!!)

Cheers :smokin:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Richard 

I have about 4 ltrs of DOT 5 (proper Lucas racing brake fluid) in my garage that you are welcome to buy off me


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

This help?

The issues specifications for brake fluid. The three main types of brake fluid now available are DOT3, DOT4 and DOT5. DOT3 and DOT4 are glycol-based fluids, and DOT5 is silicon-based. The main difference is that DOT3 and DOT4 absorb water, while DOT5 doesn't.

One of the important characteristics of brake fluid is its boiling point. Hydraulic systems rely on an incompressible fluid to transmit force. Liquids are generally incompressible while gases are compressible. If the brake fluid boils (becomes a gas), it will lose most of its ability to transmit force. This may partially or completely disable the brakes. To make matters worse, the only time you are likely to boil your brake fluid is during a period of prolonged braking, such a drive down a mountain -- certainly not the best time for brake failure!

As a DOT3 or DOT4 brake fluid absorbs water, its boiling point decreases. It can absorb water from the air, which is why you should avoid opening your car's brake fluid reservoir. For the same reason, you should always keep containers of brake fluid tightly sealed.

DOT5 fluid does not absorb water. This means the boiling point will remain relatively stable, but it also means that any water that does get into your brake system will tend to form pure water pockets, which could cause brake corrosion.

Two other important things about brake fluid: DOT3 and DOT4 eat paint, so don't spill it on your car. Also, none of the different types of brake fluid should be mixed. They can react badly with each other and corrode your brake system.

Taken from here:

Howstuffworks "What are the different types of brake fluid?"

Dave


----------



## Richard Carey (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow - what an excellent reply.

I've also just read about DOT 5.1 which is glycol-based!!!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

cheers for the info Dave!


----------



## ko_racer (Mar 7, 2004)

When I had my GTR Abbey suggested using ATE super blue (dot 4), that is what they had used in mine previously. I've used if for various cars now and it's good fluid.

You don't wnat dot 5.1 in a road car unless you want to change it a lot, and you deffinetly don't want dot 5 (even if you can find it) as it's silicon based and unless your brakes are designed for it will knacker the seals.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Castrol SRF is the nuts!


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

so a is synthetic dot 4 brake fluid okay in a 32 gtr ? i have some from prestone..i hope it won't damage the seals or anything  as i am about to fit my goodridge hoses the last thing i want is to damage the seals ..


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I am going to be using ATE Super Blue, and I've heard alot of good things about this fluid. Plus it's blue in colour, so you know once you've flushed your old fluid out!

Heard very mixed opinions about Castrol SRF, especially that it needs changing very often, more often than normal fluids, as it absorbs more moisture.


----------



## kgleeson (Sep 16, 2003)

*Brake fluid*

Motul RBF600 seems to get a lot of votes. Found it for £6 - £7 a liter.

Been looking into this myself just recently. Castrol SRF is good but not worth it for road use from what I can gather.

Not heard of this ATE supre blue stuff so will have to go have a look.


Kev


----------



## ko_racer (Mar 7, 2004)

SRF is a good fluid for racing, it can handle extreme temps, but it does need changing often and averages around £40 a litre which takes the P*** in my opinion. I still do use it in my race car but it's definetly OTT for road use and even occasional track use.


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

Indeed, Castrol SRF is the ducks nuts - and I used to use it in my rally cars, but the Motul 600 works nice in the Evo and is more than enough for a street car.


----------

